# how i made my latest fatties step by step



## smokerpaul (Sep 4, 2013)

hi guys 

i thought i would show how i made my latest  fatties ,"she who must be obeyed" wanted something different from our regular hamburger based ones so i tried to oblige her and i came up with these, i thought i would go with ground pork flavoured with chinese five spice, and two fillings one of mature cheddar cheese with onion rings, the other  spinach wilted in garlic butter and goats cheese

firstly i burnt two peppers on the gas hob and peeled off the skins













smoker pics 031.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ Sep 4, 2013






i then de-seeded them and finely chopped them













smoker pics 032.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ Sep 4, 2013






i had 2 pounds of ground pork  i added

the chopped peppers 

2tsp chinese five spice

2tsp garlic powder

2tsp onion granules

2tsp sea salt

1tsp black pepper 













smoker pics 034.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ Sep 4, 2013






i mixed it together and found the mix a bit sloppy so i added 2 Tbs of bread crumbs to stiffen the mix up

i then divided the mix into 2 equal amounts and put them into 1 gallon ziplock bags (27cm x 28cm) i snipped all 4 corners of the bags to let the air out and flattened out the mix to evenly fill the bags 













smoker pics 035.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ Sep 4, 2013






i cut one side and the bottom of the bags with a knife and opened up the bags













smoker pics 036.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ Sep 4, 2013






i placed a teflon baking sheet on top of the meat













smoker pics 042.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ Sep 4, 2013






i flipped the whole thing over and then removed the bag leaving the meat on the baking sheet













smoker pics 037.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ Sep 4, 2013






now for the filling this one was grated mature cheddar cheese and fried battered onion rings













smoker pics 038.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ Sep 4, 2013






this filling is spinach that i wilted in a pan with some butter and garlic puree and a layer of goats cheese













smoker pics 043.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ Sep 4, 2013






i rolled them up using the baking sheet













smoker pics 039.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ Sep 4, 2013






then i put the rolls onto some cling film wrap and wrapped them up and twisted up the ends













smoker pics 040.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ Sep 4, 2013






this is how they looked after twisting up the wrap i then put them in the refrigerator to firm up













smoker pics 044.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ Sep 4, 2013






while the meat was chilling i prepared the bacon weaves on the baking sheet 













smoker pics 045.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ Sep 4, 2013






i unwrapped the meat and placed it on the bacon 













smoker pics 046.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ Sep 4, 2013






this is the fatty after i had wrapped it again in film and twisted the ends i then chilled them and went to light up some charcoal in the chimney i then smoked them in my 18.5 inch weber kettle with some cherry and pear wood













smoker pics 047.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ Sep 4, 2013






after smoking at 250f for about 2 1/2 hours and spritzing with apple juice every now and again

until the internal temp was at 165f i removed them and left to rest for a few minutes 













smoker pics 050.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ Sep 4, 2013






this was the spinach and goats cheese one













smoker pics 051.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ Sep 4, 2013






this is the cheddar and onion ring one













smoker pics 052.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ Sep 4, 2013






these are my 2 dogs (branston and pickle ) chilling out with full bellies after eating the ends













smoker pics 055.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ Sep 4, 2013






end result was she and the rest of the family enjoyed them 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   and if you make them yourself i hope you enjoy them too!!


----------



## squatch (Sep 4, 2013)

Great job! Unique a tasty looking combo's too


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice work! Perfectly smoked.


----------



## ibbones (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow, thanks for the write-up.  I think I'll tinker with this recipe pretty soon.  Those look really good and my SWMBO would love'em.


----------



## webowabo (Sep 4, 2013)

Excellent instructions. .. and great looking fatties. And cute pups :Looks-Great:


----------



## dewetha (Sep 4, 2013)

nicely done!


----------



## jaybone (Sep 4, 2013)

Great looking fatties!
Excellent Q-View and tutorial.
If you haven't already got a hold of Jeff's Rub it's real good rubbed on the fattie prior to adding the bacon weave then another dusting on the outside of the bacon weave.
Good job they look delicious.


----------

